# A Xmas Siggy For Dan



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres some for ya, Dan. Use 'em, toss 'em, make paper airplanes outta 'em!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy crap....


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sorry but the last one is quite inappropriate for the season ..............














no it isn't


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

Gawd! You had me until that last line!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2009)

LMAO Chris.........................


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I missed something...

I liked the last one the best too.
Glad you picked it Les.


Wheels


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 27, 2009)

Me too, thanks for the hookup Chris....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2009)

I JUST had to!!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

This year's addition though I don't think its as good as last year.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2010)

I like it Chris, but love the one below u made for me....

Could 1 of u Mods add it to my siggy for me, as its too many characters for me to change now.... Thanks again...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

You want the white one from last year?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2010)

Doh, forgot the damn link Chris, my stoner bad...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

yo, don't bogart that thing!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2010)

lol, can u change it Chris, or does Dr. Wojtek need in on this??


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2010)

Done.

Certainly I prefer last years one to this years I'm afraid Chris.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Hugh, appreciate it...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Done.
> 
> Certainly I prefer last years one to this years I'm afraid Chris.



I agree. Didn't exactly come out the way I planned. Great concept, poor application.


----------

